# plastisol dont stick all time on t-shirt



## falko (Nov 11, 2017)

so hello first of all thanks you for giving me your time ,
i am new in the screen printing processe so i am using a screen 77T Aluminium Frame and i am using black plastisol ink and i add to the plastisol 1/2 of the plastisol amount (this one https://dgruike.en.alibaba.com/prod...sol_ink_for_textile_supplier_in_dongguan.html) + plastisol adhesion powder ( this one https://www.screenprinting.com/tran...plastisol-transfer-adhesive-1-lb#.VYwQ8kY5P1R )
but i dont screen print in the t shirt i used to print in transfert paper (i am printing clothing label on a transfert paper and then using a iron to stick it in the t-shirt )
so i have no problem when i put plastisol in the screen and then print it in the transfert paper and then cure the paper
but when i take a one of the 100 clothing label i have printed in a singel paper and i put in the t-shirt and using the iron and then remove it after i let it getting colder sometimes its stick verry nice and sometimes its just get removed (50% stick in the t-shirt and 50% stay in the paper ) 
PS : i use 100% cotton t shirt 
PSS : when i use the Heat Transfer Presses its work with no problem 
i cant use Heat Transfer Presses because i dont have it in all my workshops
here is a photo of my clothing label i use (1774226310155931829123272816488098n - HostingPics.net - H?bergement d'images gratuit)
sorry for my bad english ! and thanks for helping me


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

How are you curing the ink on paper before you iron? If you cure too long, the transfer will not stick to your garment.

While I've seen an iron used for transfers smaller than the surface of an iron, a heat press is a much more reliable method.

How hot is your iron and how long are you ironing?


----------



## falko (Nov 11, 2017)

hi thanks for your help 
i use home iron i dont know how much degree 
and i cure the paper in big food furnace for like 10-20seconds
and when i use the iron on the paper its for like 5seconds


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Try pressing longer with the iron. Get leverage lean on it and press for 30 seconds. See if that helps.

If it doesn't, then you'll need to perfect a better method of semi-curing your transfers. Do you know how hot the furnace gets? At 20 seconds you're probably leaving them in too long.


----------



## falko (Nov 11, 2017)

i cant put them for 30sec on the iron cause its too long and waste time i need to make them rapidly and for curing gonna try to just let em 5-10sec in the furnace


----------



## BNI Inks (Nov 27, 2017)

The problem here in my opinion is that, you are using regular plastisol ink and trying to heat transfer.

This will always create a problem for you, even if it sticks, it will have poor washing fatness or will peel off when rubbed.

My 2 cents on a possible solution is
Either you use a Hot Melt adhesive powder sprinkle on your plastisol and transfer through that process.

OR

Use Powder Free Heat Transfer Adhesive Plastisol inks.

This will adhere your print to the garment with perfection.


----------

